# Tips for valeting a really moldy interior ?



## Spanish_Fiesta (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi all, Ive been asked to valet a Porsche Cayenne that has a serious mold problem.... I think it has been in a flood and has stood since here in southern Spain.
The owner first contacted me last summer and then told me he was having building work done at his house and would be back in contact.
Id forgotton about it and the other day he contacted me again as the car is now being taken over to France.
Im assuming if the mold was pretty bad last year then its going to be damn right out of hand now.

Ive asked for photos but not yet recieved any and Im going to go look at the car this week.
I just want a heads up really as Ive valeted hundreds of cars but have so far managed to not have any mold jobs.

Any ideas ?
Ive heard white vinegar is good but Im thinking theres going to be lots of leather with it being a Cayenne !

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Invest in a face mask and a steam cleaner, if you have not already got them.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Have a look at past posts, It comes up quite a lot.


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

100% some form of respirator and something along the lines of Valet Pro enzyme eater or Autosmart biobrisk.
+1 on the steam cleaner, I use a Karcher SC5, seems like a silly investment for one job but trust me, you WILL find other uses for it and you will be thankful to have one on hand if a job like this ever comes up again.


oh yeah! and a lot of patience


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Moved to the correct section


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

You need to contact Autocleanse UK who specialise in training for in depth interior cleaning of mould and odours. Well worth the investment as you can command good prices for this sort of work.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/autocleanseuk/?fref=ts

Hope this helps 
Judyb


----------



## Spanish_Fiesta (Mar 19, 2017)

Atkinson91 said:


> 100% some form of respirator and something along the lines of Valet Pro enzyme eater or Autosmart biobrisk.
> +1 on the steam cleaner, I use a Karcher SC5, seems like a silly investment for one job but trust me, you WILL find other uses for it and you will be thankful to have one on hand if a job like this ever comes up again.
> 
> oh yeah! and a lot of patience


As it happens my steam cleaner is an SC5 which I normally get out for the dirtier interiors so its nice to know someone else rates them.


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

Even better! you're set. its amazing how quickly the sc5 eats through junk on the interior, its certainly replaced my old method of spraying APC everywhere


----------



## Dunney (Jul 24, 2017)

Just done a family members car last month, the car was covered in mould and I can't recommend AutoSmarts BioBrisk enough! It was brilliant, no effort required and the pictures speak for them selves if you search for the post...also definitely use a face mask and gloves, it gets pretty messy and the health risks from mouldy can be quite severe!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Enzyme cleaner and an Ozone machine and most important is a respirator mask, no other way of doing it unless you want the mould coming back, you need to run the Ozone through the air vents, really if the job was paying strip the interior out.
I own a Karcher SG4/4 and that alone isn't going to kill all the spores so ignore the suggestions listed in previous posts above, the job has got to be done right mould in a car interior is serious business and can be considered a biohazard, so be warned.
I've seen people with mould they thought removed only to come back a few weeks later, ask yourself the question would you want to be responsible for someone becoming ill with respiratory problems and most probably a lengthy stay in hospital because corners we cut?


----------



## Bug Sponge (Apr 9, 2017)

Dunney said:


> Just done a family members car last month, the car was covered in mould and I can't recommend AutoSmarts BioBrisk enough! It was brilliant, no effort required and the pictures speak for them selves if you search for the post...also definitely use a face mask and gloves, it gets pretty messy and the health risks from mouldy can be quite severe!


With Bio Brisk do you spray it on, agitate and wet vac it off?


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Cause; moisture and dirt Effect: mould spores

Mould in vehicle interiors is, unfortunately, more common than you would imagine. Although car manufacturers do their best to keep water and even moisture from getting into your vehicle, over time, seals wear out and eventually will start to allow water ingress, or something as simple as forgetting to roll up your windows or closing the sunroof during a rain storm

Without identifying and eliminating the source of the mould you can't get rid of it

"Mould (Mold) Remediation" - 
http://togwt1980.blogspot.co.uk/2017/08/mould-mold-remediation.html


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I echo suspals advice, if that car has been sitting for over a year with mold then it needs a serious amount of attention, I wouldnt be happy paying for a job to be done then a few months later it comes back, my son has asthma so I always over cautious when it comes to stuff like this 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Guys, keep the discussion on topic! pretty much half of this thread so far was argumentative. If i have to close this again to remove comments I will not reopen it if it goes down the same route again!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Apc bio brisk wetvac steam got water and plenty of time doing it.And work out why it's mouldy


----------

